

What were you doing at 12:12:12 on 12/12/12? - rficcaglia
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8J0-jsx-tIGMVMta2ZoVDB0em8

======
rman666
Tweeting about Aaron Rodgers, #12 QB for the Green Bay Packers!

